# How to get books?



## hruodr (Mar 25, 2014)

With the installation of FreeBSD I always got a directory /usr/share/doc/en/books or something like
that containing the handbooks. I do not find it in my installation of FreeBSD 10.0.

I think bsdinstall asked for it as I installed it, but I did not have Internet connection.

Is it possible to get this documentation with `bsdinstall` or `pkg` after the installation?

Thanks
Rodrigo


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 25, 2014)

The books and articles can be installed as a port, misc/freebsd-doc-en for English.  That builds them all from source, which adds some overhead.  Current versions of all of the books and documents are available on the web site: http://www.freebsd.org/docs/books.html as HTML, or can be downloaded in various formats from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/doc/.


----------



## hruodr (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks!

"some overload" is an understatement. 

I only wanted the simple HTML manuals. It began to compile and fill my computer with a lot of software. At the end it failed, because it did not find pciids-20131130.tar.xz in ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles.

Where do I find pciids-20131130.tar.xz?

And what would have done bsdinstall(8) if I had internet connection when I installed?

Rodrigo.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 25, 2014)

The HTML versions are built each day and put on the FTP site above.  For example, the single HTML version of the Handbook in English is at ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/book.html.tar.bz2.

I don't know what bsdinstall(8) does.


----------

